# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  SE OFRECE MAGO PARA EXTREMADURA

## emilioelmago

Emilio el Mago.
Magia y Humor para todo tipo de Eventos. Fiestas Infantiles, Bodas, Comuniones, Cumpleaños,eventos de empresa.
20 años de experiencia en el sector de la Magia.
No dudes en consultarnos.
:: EMILIO EL MAGO :: - Ameniza tus eventos con un espectáculo de magia de alta calidad. En Badajoz.
Tlf 649 983235

----------

